# My aim was off last night



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been wanting to go floundering but haven't been able to get away for one reason or another.

High tide was supposed to be around 1:30, so I got on the water around 9:00. We had a really heavy rainfall yesterday, which seemed to make the water a bit cloudy.

Since visibility was low, I started running the shoreline. I picked up two that were right on the shore. I finally found some clear water and moved out into deeper water to look. I saw a bunch of little flounder, so I figured I was doing right. 

I picked up a third flounder and then I started missing and/or losing them. I don't know what was up, but I just couldn't keep them on the gig. I don't usually have this problem, but guess I just had an off night.

If I had been on my game, I would have had my limit by midnight. As it was, the water started getting cloudy and the wind picked up, so I decided to call it a night around 1:00 and head back home after running the shore without seeing anything.

Even with the limited visibility, I saw a lot of flounder though most were small. I wish I had gone out Saturday night before the rain as I think I could have done better. 

Still, it was nice night on the water.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang hate you lost so many. Maybe your barbs are wore down.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bend those barbs in*

I have had that problem before. I have since made minor modifications to the barbs. The gigs I had before i would always leave the center prong alone and bend each of the other prongs toward the center and that would hold the fish very well. I do this with my spearfishing tips and my cheap pole spear tips. It works wonders. Just don't bang them hard. A little tap at a time and then they will be fine. I now use Cosson gigs and don't have that problem anymore. Good Luck. Mike


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Get one of Jim Cosson's gigs and your problems will be solved.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Get one of Jim Cosson's gigs and your worries problems will be solved.


I have two of his gigs, but I am pretty sure it wasn't their fault. I think the problem was on the other end of the pole. I think my aim was off and I was just not getting a good hit. 

The ones I missed were in deeper water, I may have been misjudging them. 

I reckon I will have to go back to using dynamite. I was just happy to get out there and see some.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least you were out there brother!!!


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those in deep water are tricky. They always seem to be bad to spook right about the time you hit them. Leading to a tail shot.


----------

